
iinnovate Podcast: Michael Arrington, founder of TechCrunch - staunch
http://iinnovate.blogspot.com/2007/06/michael-arrington-founder-of-techcrunch.html#links
======
jrbedard
Thanks! I didn't know that Podcast. I suggest as well
<http://www.venturevoice.com/> and
<http://edcorner.stanford.edu/podcasts.html> for tech company founder
interviews and conferences.

